# Calling on bass players - need a recommendation for flat wounds.



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Hey PedalPCB bass players!

I am a new bass owner (not player....haha). My bass came with round wounds but I'm thinking about experimenting with some flat wounds.
But I'm getting sticker shock at some of the prices and also overwhelmed with all the options.

Is there like an equivelant to "Ernie Ball Slinky's" in a flat wound bass set that I don't need to spend $50 to try out?

TIA!!


----------



## GizzWizzKing (Sep 21, 2022)

Welcome to why bass players don't change strings very often. I do not have a recommendation for flats though I used them almost exclusively for years. Maybe that means that one set was much like another to my hands and ears? 
I would say just pick whether you want heavy or medium gauge and then choose a price point that doesn't hurt (the price variation is minimal from what I have always seen). I imagine there is minimal difference after a few weeks between those advertised as bright vs. those that are not. You just learn to thwack the tone out of flats with your right hand position and attack intensity. 

A long post with no answers for you. You are welcome. HA!


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 21, 2022)

juststrings.com at least for in NA, I prefer buying local buuuuuuuuuut when a specific set isn't on the shelf and I see stuff for half price...


----------



## peccary (Sep 21, 2022)

Bass strings in general are more expensive, and flats even more so. The benefit to flats, though, is that they'll last you a decade or two.

I think that Chromes are a good place to start. Chromes are still relatively bright for flats. I used the same set of medium Chromes for nearly a decade on my Precision. La Bella flats are kind of the go-to for many and may be close to the sound you imagine when thinking "flats." The last few years I've been switching around a few pairs and am currently settled on TI flats, which I really like. I don't think you'll get around paying $40-$50 for a decent set of flatwounds, though.

Honestly you get so much character and different feel for flats that you really do kind of need to try them all out to see what works for you.

The good news is that many people buy used flats, so if you cut them long you may be able to recoup a few bucks of the expense.


----------



## Coda (Sep 21, 2022)

Labella are middle. There are cheaper sets available (Chromes, Jazz '77), but unless you are looking for that specific Rotosound '77 tone, I would at least start with Labella. There are better options, but they are expensive...and mostly German-made, which means Oktoberfest, and beer, and brats, and kraut, and kindereggs and...what?...

Labella flats are, as described above, the generic/typical "flatwound sound." If you want a tad less warmth, and a bit more plucky bite, the Jazz '77's will fit the bill. Chromes are strange: they feel like flatwounds, but sound more like roundwounds...


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm a roto kind of guy for strings(like brit steels for 6 string to avoid irritation from the nickel, smaller bites the fingers easier)been using 66's but I'll try some 77' on my next build.


----------



## Passinwind (Sep 21, 2022)

I have always been primarily a fretless player and coming from that perspective would recommend pressurewounds over flats. SIT Silencers and GHS Pressurewounds are currently on my two fretless fours. The Silencers are smoother feeling, have more top end, and are fairly inexpensive, the GHS have more low mid grunt. Both last a very long time with pretty consistent tone after the break in period.

One of my my basses came with T-I Jazz Flats and I used them pretty happily for many years. On a lark I tried Ernie Ball Cobalt Flats and greatly preferred them due to slightly higher tension and a brighter top, but QC issues have been reported so often that I'm loathe to recommend them. Not a fan of Chromes at all, the play feel is way too stiff for my taste. Both those and the EBCFs sound more round than flat to me, which I consider a bonus, but YYMV.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 21, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> I have always been primarily a fretless player and coming from that perspective would recommend pressurewounds over flats. SIT Silencers and GHS Pressurewounds are currently on my two fretless fours. The Silencers are smoother feeling, have more top end, and are fairly inexpensive, the GHS have more low mid grunt. Both last a very long time with pretty consistent tone after the break in period.
> 
> One of my my basses came with T-I Jazz Flats and I used them pretty happily for many years. On a lark I tried Ernie Ball Cobalt Flats and greatly preferred them due to slightly higher tension and a brighter top, but QC issues have been reported so often that I'm loathe to recommend them. Not a fan of Chromes at all, the play feel is way too stiff for my taste. Both those and the EBCFs sound more round than flat to me, which I consider a bonus, but YYMV.


Well this is exactly what I'm trying to avoid.....buying a fretless hahaha. 
Ideally, I'd leave the current bass with round wounds for that sound.
And get (or build) a fretless but use round wounds on them a la Jaco.


----------



## peccary (Sep 21, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> I have always been primarily a fretless player and coming from that perspective would recommend pressurewounds over flats. SIT Silencers and GHS Pressurewounds are currently on my two fretless fours. The Silencers are smoother feeling, have more top end, and are fairly inexpensive, the GHS have more low mid grunt. Both last a very long time with pretty consistent tone after the break in period.
> 
> One of my my basses came with T-I Jazz Flats and I used them pretty happily for many years. On a lark I tried Ernie Ball Cobalt Flats and greatly preferred them due to slightly higher tension and a brighter top, but QC issues have been reported so often that I'm loathe to recommend them. Not a fan of Chromes at all, the play feel is way too stiff for my taste. Both those and the EBCFs sound more round than flat to me, which I consider a bonus, but YYMV.



I really am loving my TI's but have been thinking about trying out different A strings as I'm not the biggest fan of it. I can take some noodle-ish-ness but the A string is noticebly lower tension than the other strings, which are already noticeably lower tension.


----------



## Passinwind (Sep 21, 2022)

peccary said:


> I really am loving my TI's but have been thinking about trying out different A strings as I'm not the biggest fan of it. I can take some noodle-ish-ness but the A string is noticebly lower tension than the other strings, which are already noticeably lower tension.



Yep, that always bugged me too. And TIJFs only come in one gauge, unlike most of the others. The lightest Cobalt Flat set is just a tiny bit more tense and was much better balanced on my bass. But when I put new pickups and a new preamp in that bass I went down the rabbit hole with DR Sunbeams (nickel rounds) and now the GHS Pressurewounds, both of which are pretty great for fretless. I might give LaBella Low Tension Flats a shot eventually too, but since I'm currently using this bass for preamp R&D I want to leave things as-is for good while to minimize variables.

I should mention that slide bass is a big part of my thing, but so is emulating an upright feel. Kind of a tricky balancing act there!


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 21, 2022)

Passinwind said:


> I should mention that slide bass is a big part of my thing, but so is emulating an upright feel. Kind of a tricky balancing act there!


Think that's why the late Mark Sandman only had 2 strings on his.. among other stuff.


----------



## Passinwind (Sep 21, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> Think that's why the late Mark Sandman only had 2 strings on his.. among other stuff.


I started doing it a whole lot earlier than he did, but Phil Lesh was already on it by the mid sixties.


----------



## Deperduci (Sep 21, 2022)

Aye, just pointed out how he likely kept the balance. easier with 2 than 4+  I'm sure some guys were goofing off in a MS juke joint 1 night and the bassist grabbed the steel player's slide after, 'partaking of the glaucoma meds' and it stuck around 😉


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 21, 2022)

I've got chromes and will not recommend them.

I've finally got my hands on a set of Cobalt flats, so we'll see about their long term quality ... in time.
On paper, they sound perfect, brighter sound with a flat feel without the tension ... which might be a good reference point for you coming from guitar. Tape-wounds, for instance might sound so flat as to be lifeless to you.

As Deperduci pointed out, just buy online, don't be like me and insist on getting strings at a brick and mortar store or like me it'll take you 5–6 years to find a store that stocks flats and longer if you're after a specific set of flats such as Cobalt. I ordered some flatwound GEETAR strings from the local L&M and when they arrived they were ground-wound — what part of FLAT did they not understand? $%^&* idjits. I'm _so done_ with buying strings at brick & mortar it would make your browser's URL-bar spin... Same thing with many B&M stores, they simply don't understand "COBALT FLATS", you either get cobalt roundwound, or non-cobalt flats... "Oh yeah, our southside store has them in stock" NO they DON'T, I was just there after phoning them and asking and being told yes and driving from the north to the south and find it was a wasted trip. It would've been easier to find a patch-eyed black unicorn in glitter disco boots, than to find Cobalt Flats at a B&M store.





Oh, and the feller from Disney After Dark, Stig Pedersen, only needs two strings...


----------



## Passinwind (Sep 21, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> Aye, just pointed out how he likely kept the balance. easier with 2 than 4+  I'm sure some guys were goofing off in a MS juke joint 1 night and the bassist grabbed the steel player's slide after, 'partaking of the glaucoma meds' and it stuck around 😉


Roger that, and I'm definitely a fan of anyone who finds a niche it works in. I have some fairly different takes, from Robert Randolph/Derek Trucks/ Jerry Douglas feels at my Bluegrass/Americana jams to, ermmm, I'm not sure what:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/passinwind%2Fterminationdust


----------



## GizzWizzKing (Sep 21, 2022)

One note on the long-term use of one set of flatwounds is that they do eventually start to pull on your intonation as they loosen up beyond what you want. Just like any dead strings but they do take considerably more time to do that rather than just sounding limp like guitar strings. you can rock em forever.... but recording with the same set forever could get difficult.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 21, 2022)

La Bella. Flats are expensive, but as far as flats go they’re relatively inexpensive and they blow much more expensive strings out of the water


----------



## manfesto (Sep 22, 2022)

I haven't tried every brand of flat wounds out there (I'm not made of money and haven't been a gigging bassist in a few years at this point), but I like Dunlop flatwounds; they've got the tension and feel of flats but they still have some brightness and snap to the tone.


----------



## peccary (Sep 22, 2022)

I don't think I realized how polarizing Chromes were until this thread. I used them for a long time and kind of thought that they were good middle of the road flats because they can get very bright but mellow out and sound more traditional when you roll the tone off.

I tried the heavy gauge La Bella Jamerson flats (the bridge cables) for a few months. I couldn't get a really good idea of them because they did wonky things to my bass - they kind of made the entire bass resonate and ring out. I liked the feel but I'm not even sure I fully broke them in before having to change them out. 

I've been thinking of trying GHS Precision Flats as I've read some good things about them. Anyone here have experience with them?


----------



## andare (Sep 22, 2022)

Flats are a buy it for life purchase so the price is a moot point IMO.

Some of my observations:

Ernie Ball Cobalts are the brightest of 'em all. Some issues with rusting in the past that I believe have been resolved. Joe Dart probably plays those with his MM basses.

Fender 9050 are very good if you like a ton of mids. They are clacky at first but mellow out after a couple of months. I think they are muddy with a P bass but they perfectly complement the Natural mid scoop of a Jazz bass.

Labella DTF are the perfect strings for a P bass if you dig that vintage tone. Add foam to taste. 43-104 is the standard gauge with balanced tension.
The Low tension flats are quite hot at the moment with prominent players like Nick Campbell and Donny Benet using them on P bass and Stingray.

Chromes are great if you like a bit of mid scoop with some high end. Great with a P bass. They suffer from uneven tension, the G is too tight and the E is too floppy.

Thomastik Infelds have a rabid fan base. Very light gauge. I've never bought them because in every demo they sound like mids and nothing else, like they disappear. I also can't stand low tension. They are very high quality however. Pino uses them with his P. Don't know if that's the tone on Voodoo but it should be the tone with the live Mayer band. Works for him!

Stepping off the soap box now.


----------



## andare (Sep 22, 2022)

peccary said:


> I don't think I realized how polarizing Chromes were until this thread. I used them for a long time and kind of thought that they were good middle of the road flats because they can get very bright but mellow out and sound more traditional when you roll the tone off.
> 
> I tried the heavy gauge La Bella Jamerson flats (the bridge cables) for a few months. I couldn't get a really good idea of them because they did wonky things to my bass - they kind of made the entire bass resonate and ring out. I liked the feel but I'm not even sure I fully broke them in before having to change them out.
> 
> I've been thinking of trying GHS Precision Flats as I've read some good things about them. Anyone here have experience with them?


GHS are supposedly thr closest you can get to the original Fenders that shipped with the basses back in the day. Never tried them though.

I'd love to try the Jamersons but the 95 A string probably requires widening tbe the nut slot and my truss rod seems maxed out right now with 50-100 Fender flats, don't think the neck can take that crazy tension.
The 49-109 would be ideal for me but as I said my truss rod seems maxed out already. 

How can I tell if that's the issue or if the nut just needs lube?


----------



## peccary (Sep 22, 2022)

andare said:


> GHS are supposedly thr closest you can get to the original Fenders that shipped with the basses back in the day. Never tried them though.
> 
> I'd love to try the Jamersons but the 95 A string probably requires widening tbe the nut slot and my truss rod seems maxed out right now with 50-100 Fender flats, don't think the neck can take that crazy tension.
> The 49-109 would be ideal for me but as I said my truss rod seems maxed out already.
> ...



The tension on the Jamerson strings was something else. It moved the dead spot on my bass up like three frets and caused strings to ring out in ways that required me to do much more right hand muting than I usually do.

I had a tech install the strings along with a full setup and I believe he had to file out the nut a smidge. As far as how to tell if it's your nut or truss rod - there are much better guitar tech out there than me, so I'd wait for one of them to chime in 😂


----------



## Coda (Sep 22, 2022)

I used a set of standard Fender flats for years (they were all I could get locally for a while). They held up pretty good. I still have them…but after about 15 years on the bass, I decided to swap them out for some Rotosounds (traded homemade lasagne for a Big Mac). I still have the Fenders, and I’m sure they’d strung up fine…


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 22, 2022)

You know, I just realized I put this post in the wrong forum. Should probably be in the Breakroom hahahah.

Well, thanks everyone for your input. I watched a bunch of Youtube video's of bass string demos and the funny thing is, the ones I liked the best are round wound strings.  

I particularly liked the sound of the Rotosound 55's 66's. I'm not sure what came on my Squier but probably D'Addario's since they are colored ball-ends. I bought a set of Ernie Ball Slinky's which are sitting here. Just based on the fact that I like nickel wound guitar strings.

Thinking about grabbing a set of the Roto 55's 66's and work on my chops instead of obsessing over gear (like that's ever going to happen hahahah)


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 22, 2022)

La Bella is my happy place as far as bang for the buck. I have rotos on my fretless 5 and they've been there for at least 15 years, la bella on my pbass (over 10 yrs) and on my recent bassVI purchase. I've used chromes too and they're fine. Never gone with anything fancier. Would replace with sames if broken. I'd maybe consider something new for the fretless but all of these sets sound fantastic to me. 

Going to put some thick tomastik flats on my tele for funsies. I want to redo the nut anyway so I'm going to file the existing one to accommodate the fatties for a little while before making a fresh one.


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 22, 2022)

I got a set of 5-string Chromes (I think they're Chromes), but I don't have any 5-string basses, so I was thinking of changing my Warwick to a BEAD, or try bumping the 5 set over for EADG — it's just a cheap bass, so I don't mind wrecking the nut for the experiment and upgrading to a better nut when I find bumped Chromes are simply too floppy. Hmmm BEAD is looking better by the minute...

What say you, fellow low-enders?


----------



## cwsquared (Sep 22, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I got a set of 5-string Chromes (I think they're Chromes), but I don't have any 5-string basses, so I was thinking of changing my Warwick to a BEAD, or try bumping the 5 set over for EADG — it's just a cheap bass, so I don't mind wrecking the nut for the experiment and upgrading to a better nut when I find bumped Chromes are simply too floppy. Hmmm BEAD is looking better by the minute...
> 
> What say you, fellow low-enders?


I have heard BEAD suggested as a great way to go lower on a 4, so go for it.  I'd love to hear about your findings.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm such a sub pedal nerd now that I no longer have use for a b string. I thought it crucial when I comissioned my 5er (holy cow 25 years ago). Sounds kind of fun on an "extra" bass though so I'm not going to officially discourage it.


----------



## finebyfine (Sep 22, 2022)

Even though @MichaelW's mind is made up for now, I wanted to mention the brand Pyramid because I hadn't seen it discussed for anyone else passing through.

My only experience with them is with their Bass VI set (which is very reasonably priced), that if it had a heavier low E I'd think were perfect. I have LaBella flats on my Bass VI now but would prefer similar gauges from Pyramid any day. The LaBellas are a little flatter and the Pyramids have more mids. The Pyramids I played aren't _bright _exactly, but they're more dynamic than the LBs.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 23, 2022)

finebyfine said:


> Even though @MichaelW's mind is made up for now, I wanted to mention the brand Pyramid because I hadn't seen it discussed for anyone else passing through.
> 
> My only experience with them is with their Bass VI set (which is very reasonably priced), that if it had a heavier low E I'd think were perfect. I have LaBella flats on my Bass VI now but would prefer similar gauges from Pyramid any day. The LaBellas are a little flatter and the Pyramids have more mids. The Pyramids I played aren't _bright _exactly, but they're more dynamic than the LBs.


My mind is never made up, I'm fickle as heck, or haven't you noticed? Hahahah


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 23, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> You know, I just realized I put this post in the wrong forum. Should probably be in the Breakroom hahahah.
> 
> Well, thanks everyone for your input. I watched a bunch of Youtube video's of bass string demos and the funny thing is, the ones I liked the best are round wound strings.
> 
> ...


I returned the Ernie Ball Slinky's (gotta love Amazon) and ordered the Rotosound 66's. Gonna give them a shake on the Jazz bass and see where we go from there. I think the simplest answer is that I need at least another bass.....hahah


----------



## mybud (Sep 23, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I returned the Ernie Ball Slinky's (gotta love Amazon) and ordered the Rotosound 66's. Gonna give them a shake on the Jazz bass and see where we go from there. I think the simplest answer is that I need at least another bass.....hahah


Hi Michael: Roundwounds work better for me on my Squier. In days of yore (before the last ice age), I had a ‘proper’ Fender Jazz with Rotosound Swing bass strings, lots of top end but nice feel IMHO. I was trying to get the sound of Richard Sinclair (Caravan, Hatfield and the North, etc.) Flatwounds don’t work for me, sound too dark and plummy (?) but each to his own, of course. Watching your string and bass journey with great interest 😊


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 26, 2022)

I put the set of Rotosound Swing Bass 66's on my jazz bass. LOVE THEM! It's the sound I was hearing in my head.

Except.....they're too new hahaha. I need to go eat some fried chicken then play......


----------



## andare (Sep 26, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I put the set of Rotosound Swing Bass 66's on my jazz bass. LOVE THEM! It's the sound I was hearing in my head.
> 
> Except.....they're too new hahaha. I need to go eat some fried chicken then play......


Eucerin cream kills strings, apparently. From a thread on talkbass.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 26, 2022)

andare said:


> Eucerin cream kills strings, apparently. From a thread on talkbass.


Kills them in a "good" way or in a bad way?

I remember reading a Guitar Player Magazine interview with Stephen Stills from back in the 70's. He said he rubs bbq sauce on his bass strings to get them "good and funky...." heh.


----------



## vigilante398 (Sep 26, 2022)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but I transitioned from flatwounds to tapewound, and I love them even more. Same smooth feel as flatwounds but with a slightly brighter tone, kind of in between flat and round for tone.

LaBella white copper are my favorites, I have them on both of my basses.


----------



## dawson (Sep 26, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I got a set of 5-string Chromes (I think they're Chromes), but I don't have any 5-string basses, so I was thinking of changing my Warwick to a BEAD, or try bumping the 5 set over for EADG — it's just a cheap bass, so I don't mind wrecking the nut for the experiment and upgrading to a better nut when I find bumped Chromes are simply too floppy. Hmmm BEAD is looking better by the minute...
> 
> What say you, fellow low-enders?



*BEAD!*


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 26, 2022)

That White Copper seems enticing.


----------



## andare (Sep 27, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but I transitioned from flatwounds to tapewound, and I love them even more. Same smooth feel as flatwounds but with a slightly brighter tone, kind of in between flat and round for tone.
> 
> LaBella white copper are my favorites, I have them on both of my basses.


Obligatory "do tapewounds make your bass hum because your fingers don't touch the metal string anymore?" - if the bass is shielded there shouldn;t be any issues I think


----------



## andare (Sep 27, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Kills them in a "good" way or in a bad way?
> 
> I remember reading a Guitar Player Magazine interview with Stephen Stills from back in the 70's. He said he rubs bbq sauce on his bass strings to get them "good and funky...." heh.


In a good way, it should just take the edge off. Sean Hurley uses vaseline on new flats:









						Sean Hurley on Instagram: "PSA regarding the “Vaseline Treatment” I do on a new set of Flat Wounds. After I string the bass, I coat the strings to take the zing off. Some folks like that zing but I prefer the sound of a broken in flat. Here’s a side 
					

Sean Hurley shared a post on Instagram: "PSA regarding the “Vaseline Treatment” I do on a new set of Flat Wounds. After I string the bass, I coat the strings to take the zing off. Some folks like that zing but I prefer the sound of a broken in flat. Here’s a side by side comparison with a new...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 27, 2022)

andare said:


> In a good way, it should just take the edge off. Sean Hurley uses vaseline on new flats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, now I want a Mustang bass....that looks so comfy and cute....the J Bass is making me stttrreeeetttccch......


----------



## andare (Sep 27, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Dang, now I want a Mustang bass....that looks so comfy and cute....the J Bass is making me stttrreeeetttccch......


I can recommend the Squier Mini Precision but that's 28.6 inch scale. Mine sounds and plays really good and it was only the equivalent of $130 + Chromes. The perfect back up bass as well.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 27, 2022)

andare said:


> I can recommend the Squier Mini Precision but that's 28.6 inch scale. Mine sounds and plays really good and it was only the equivalent of $130 + Chromes. The perfect back up bass as well.


The Squier Jaguar bass looks pretty cool too! It's not a true short scale but "medium" 32".


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 27, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> The Squier Jaguar bass looks pretty cool too! It's not a true short scale but "medium" 32".


But....I am NOT NOT NOT going down this rabbit hole......2 basses is enough for a hack......heh (Keep saying it Mike, keep saying it.......)


----------



## Coda (Sep 27, 2022)

Where this thread started: flatwound recommendations 

Where this thread ended: Swing ‘66 (the complete opposite of flatwounds)…


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 27, 2022)

Coda said:


> Where this thread started: flatwound recommendations
> 
> Where this thread ended: Swing ‘66 (the complete opposite of flatwounds)…


You've just described the mind of Mike Wong........


----------

